# How Many Reps To Gain Muscle?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I have a question about the ideal rep range to gain muscle. I find the science behind all this to be fascinating, yet confusing. What actually happens within the muscle (metabolically and physically) in response to the various training protocols? i.e. Power: 3-5 sets of 1-2 reps at 80-90% of 1 RM, Strength: 2-6 sets, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

